# Heavyocity Forzo Modern Brass



## dhlkid (Aug 14, 2018)

This is interesting.....


----------



## John Busby (Aug 14, 2018)

i'm down!!
their sound design stuff never disappoints!
really interested to hear some organic brass patches from them tho


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## RandomComposer (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm conflicted because I'm still holding out for Cinematic Studio Brass and obviously have no idea how it would compare with other libraries yet


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 14, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I'm conflicted because I'm still holding out for Cinematic Studio Brass and obviously have no idea how it would compare with other libraries yet



This akin to comparing NOVO to CSS - you just can't. CSS is one of the best traditional string libraries out there, wheras NOVO sounds more modern with a real edge to the sound, plus endless sound design possibilities. They are two completely different libraries that satisfy very different niches, and you should easily be able to identify which would contribute more to your own music.


----------



## RandomComposer (Aug 14, 2018)

Zhao Shen said:


> This akin to comparing NOVO to CSS - you just can't. CSS is one of the best traditional string libraries out there, wheras NOVO sounds more modern with a real edge to the sound, plus endless sound design possibilities. They are two completely different libraries that satisfy very different niches, and you should easily be able to identify which would contribute more to your own music.



Ah I'm actually not familar with NOVO, looking into it right now and the evolved stuff looks interesting! 
I previously thought I would have modern brass covered with Met Ark and the upcoming CSB but maybe I was wrong about that


----------



## Satorious (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds interesting... Not sure how these gnarly brass sounds are going to blend with Novo's more delicate string textures.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 14, 2018)

Extreme Epic Curated Artisanal Granular Spectral Elephant Flatulence


----------



## Fleer (Aug 14, 2018)

Wonder what it adds to that wonderful Output Analog Brass and Winds


----------



## Lee Blaske (Aug 14, 2018)

Doesn't this library just sound like brass with a lot of reverb slathered on? So many excellent and powerful brass libraries already out there. It's really not tough to throw on a few plug-ins and torture the sound a little, or a lot.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 14, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Wonder what it adds to that wonderful Output Analog Brass and Winds


I think @givemenoughrope answered your question...



> Extreme Epic Curated Artisanal Granular Spectral Elephant Flatulence


----------



## Fleer (Aug 14, 2018)

Also, those wonderful Soundiron guys are prepping for an entire Hyperion series, including brass.


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 14, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> Extreme Epic Curated Artisanal Granular Spectral Elephant Flatulence



Makes you wonder where they got the spectral elephants.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds pretty cool! I love me some deep brass!

-DJ


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 14, 2018)

Heavyocity do this kinda thing so much better than anyone else, IMHO of course.


----------



## dpasdernick (Aug 14, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I'm conflicted because I'm still holding out for Cinematic Studio Brass and obviously have no idea how it would compare with other libraries yet



One of these things is not like the other, me thinks. One is a brass library and one is the devil on a megaphone. (i'll let you decide which is which)


----------



## constaneum (Aug 14, 2018)

curious to hear Cinematic Studio Brass. loving the strings


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## jcrosby (Aug 15, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Doesn't this library just sound like brass with a lot of reverb slathered on? So many excellent and powerful brass libraries already out there. It's really not tough to throw on a few plug-ins and torture the sound a little, or a lot.



Again, as others posted, Novo isn't your typical string library... (That said if you want traditional than Novo most likely isn't your cup of tea...) If however, you like Brass focused on sound design outside of the sphere of what you'd typically expect in a brass library, (totally guessing here...), then there's a pretty good chance it's a solid library...

That said pretty confident there's no need to guess... Heavyocity historically isn't one to put out your bog standard sample library.


----------



## MrCambiata (Aug 15, 2018)

Sounds powerful!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Aug 16, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Again, as others posted, Novo isn't your typical string library... (That said if you want traditional than Novo most likely isn't your cup of tea...) If however, you like Brass focused on sound design outside of the sphere of what you'd typically expect in a brass library, (totally guessing here...), then there's a pretty good chance it's a solid library...
> 
> That said pretty confident there's no need to guess... Heavyocity historically isn't one to put out your bog standard sample library.



Thing is... you can take a good string or brass library, stress it out with a few plug-ins (perhaps even Heavyocity's Punish), and you've got something very similar to a Heavyocity product.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 16, 2018)

Two new Forzo tracks are up now.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 16, 2018)

I like the sound.. a lot! 
But these tracks are a bit too experimental for my taste. Very dark and sinister, which is good.. but i hope that is not the main theme of Forzo.

Let's wait and see.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 16, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Thing is... you can take a good string or brass library, stress it out with a few plug-ins (perhaps even Heavyocity's Damage), and you've got something very similar to a Heavyocity product.



 This is a great learning exercise for some (me).  
Will enjoy working with some of what I have (including Damage). 
Have done all Gravity Packs in past, and can compare and learn. THX!


----------



## NoamL (Aug 16, 2018)

It looks like it's going to be in about the same space as 8Dio's "CAGE" libraries. Some traditional samples but also a big emphasis on kitchen sink techniques.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 16, 2018)

NoamL said:


> It looks like it's going to be in about the same space as 8Dio's "CAGE" libraries. Some traditional samples but also a big emphasis on kitchen sink techniques.



I hope for them it's not like CAGE  8Dio managed to capture a fantastic sound, it's really amazing. But unfortunately it's a total nightmare in terms of playability. A collection of wonderful, huge sounding samples that almost never fit in any of your musical phrases  Never the right note, or the right length, and you're basically stuck with that !

I won't buy this Forzo, as my brass needs are already covered, But I'm sure Heavyocity will come with something unique and never heard before.


----------



## reutunes (Aug 16, 2018)

Is it just my ears or does the tone of the demos so far sound a bit... er... farty?


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 16, 2018)

can't wait!


----------



## cola2410 (Aug 16, 2018)

reutunes said:


> Is it just my ears or does the tone of the demos so far sound a bit... er... farty?



Ha, once I've had the same question from my client regarding - guess what - Trailer Brass!


----------



## Vastman (Aug 16, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Wonder what it adds to that wonderful Output Analog Brass and Winds


personally I feel they're in a totally different league... was an Output bundler for awhile but just grew tired and bored with the cheesy, poor quality and limited sounds by the company. Rarely dis companies... just ignore them after I realize I wasted my duckets... Output is such a company... However, since you asked, I feel Output's Analogue Brass is trash. This won't be. Heavy NEVER stops being exciting, majestic, emotional and by far produces the best sounding IMPACTIVE library's on the market. Their GUI's are also top notch. 

This is an instant Monday buy. I absolutely LOVE everything they've created.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 16, 2018)

ToxicRecordings said:


> I like the sound.. a lot!
> But these tracks are a bit too experimental for my taste. Very dark and sinister, which is good.. but i hope that is not the main theme of Forzo.
> 
> Let's wait and see.


I assume this will be the MotherShip, like Gravity and Novo...Not cheap but with a lot of content... Then they'll release bargain priced expansions exploring different realms, to follow... Hope so. I'm down for a lotta gigabytes of Heavy's Brass! Also, much more will be released Monday... 

I'd suggest taking a look at NOVO and it's expansions... to see what I mean. If the Mother Ship isn't to your liking, I'm sure the expansions which will follow will appeal to you. And they're cheaper and work without the big mamma...


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 16, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Thing is... you can take a good string or brass library, stress it out with a few plug-ins (perhaps even Heavyocity's Punish), and you've got something very similar to a Heavyocity product.


Sure, but Novo has access to a ton of features you don't have with a traditional string library. String designer's where it sets itself apart... Yes you could roughly create a fair amount of what's happening, but that requires using multiple patches and a ton of plugins. And at least with Novo the engine gives you ways to manipulate samples at a granular level that you can't with other libraries...

So fair point... You could recreate a decent amount of the character, but there is some granularity you can't access in other libraries. Plus recreating something similar manually isn't time efficient, something critical on most jobs... (Not to mention that you can only noodle around for so long before you lose track of your initial instinct...)



NoamL said:


> It looks like it's going to be in about the same space as 8Dio's "CAGE" libraries. Some traditional samples but also a big emphasis on kitchen sink techniques.


I think it's going to be more like Novo. Basically the ability split textures, sequence effects, assign macros, and some loops and snapshots to play with... (A guess of course... But seems like a logical starting point is a brass companion for Novo, then follow up with a Forzo 'pack' for wilder textures...)


----------



## Vastman (Aug 16, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Sounds pretty cool! I love me some deep brass!
> 
> -DJ


Live Stream monday night? Hope to have it fully installed by then. Keep us posted... If it's anything like Gravity and Novo, I'm sure you'll be jizzin' your pants!


----------



## Jason Graves (Aug 17, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Thing is... you can take a good string or brass library, stress it out with a few plug-ins (perhaps even Heavyocity's Punish), and you've got something very similar to a Heavyocity product.



I'll have to politely disagree with you on that point. Being a long time user and lover of Heavyocity, I appreciate their innovative and unique approach to musical sound design almost as much as I love the high quality SOUND their products always have. I can tell you the "Heavyocity sound" is not achieved by simply throwing a few plugins on a sample.

Crack open one of their instruments and look at the tweakability - there's more processing power, fx manipulation, sequencing options and macro possibilities than anything else on the market. And that's just the software side. API mixing desks, Bricasti reverbs...outboard gear that rivals any commercial studio is heard on all their releases. Not to mention the always-amazing-quality of the sources they use. Pro studios. Pro musicians. Pro instruments. I cannot stress the importance of these three factors.

And you can hear the difference. Their instruments are first call on my list of sounds - hands down the best in the business at what they do. So I'm obviously a fan...but for good reason!


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 17, 2018)

I could not have said this any better.. good points there Jason!



Jason Graves said:


> I'll have to politely disagree with you on that point. Being a long time user and lover of Heavyocity, I appreciate their innovative and unique approach to musical sound design almost as much as I love the high quality SOUND their products always have. I can tell you the "Heavyocity sound" is not achieved by simply throwing a few plugins on a sample.
> 
> Crack open one of their instruments and look at the tweakability - there's more processing power, fx manipulation, sequencing options and macro possibilities than anything else on the market. And that's just the software side. API mixing desks, Bricasti reverbs...outboard gear that rivals any commercial studio is heard on all their releases. Not to mention the always-amazing-quality of the sources they use. Pro studios. Pro musicians. Pro instruments. I cannot stress the importance of these three factors.
> 
> And you can hear the difference. Their instruments are first call on my list of sounds - hands down the best in the business at what they do. So I'm obviously a fan...but for good reason!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 17, 2018)

reutunes said:


> Is it just my ears or does the tone of the demos so far sound a bit... er... farty?


What, like a Triumph TR7 you mean?
Nah, shouldn’t think so. 


I’m almost certainly passing on this for now but, I will add a +1 for Heavy’s libraries. I really like everything I have from them.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Aug 20, 2018)

https://heavyocity.com/product/forzo/

Intro price $399, full price $549. Definitely looks like the brass version of NOVO, and they're bundled together for $749. If you already own NOVO, you get another $50 off, for a price of $349.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 20, 2018)

No legato?

I'm out.

Seems like a pretty big omission, especially considering the price!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 20, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> No legato?
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Seems like a pretty big omission, especially considering the price!


While I understand this, legato in Brass can be a bit overrated. It’s not as common a technique (in Orchestral context) as it is for Strings or even Woodwinds and not always desireable. But, people should make their decision based on what they want/need.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 20, 2018)

I am blown away by the tutorials! How long will the introduction price last?


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 20, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> While I understand this, legato in Brass can be a bit overrated. It’s not as common a technique (in Orchestral context) as it is for Strings or even Woodwinds and not always desireable. But, people should make their decision based on what they want/need.



True, but i wondered why the start of the Leviathen piece wasn't convincing (ie it sounded like samples). Now i know why i think.

Without proper recorded legato, slower more melodic passages like that wont sound quite right.

Don;t get me wrong, i'm actually sort of impressed that that passage sounds as good as it does without true legato. I'm just disappointed as i likely wont get it now as i find legato patches essential and it seems expensive without that key ingredient.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2018)

For me this excels with the clusters and deep synthetic layered brass textures. I see this immediately filling the role symphobia and similar libraries previously covered... I'm all in.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 20, 2018)

Nevermind.. bought! Downloading now.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> True, but i wondered why the start of the Leviathen piece wasn't convincing (ie it sounded like samples). Now i know why i think.
> 
> Without proper recorded legato, slower more melodic passages like that wont sound quite right.
> 
> Don;t get me wrong, i'm actually sort of impressed that that passage sounds as good as it does without true legato. I'm just disappointed as i likely wont get it now as i find legato patches essential and it seems expensive without that key ingredient.



I have a hunch this will be a big part of the 1st Forzo Pack they release.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Thing is... you can take a good string or brass library, stress it out with a few plug-ins (perhaps even Heavyocity's Punish), and you've got something very similar to a Heavyocity product.



+1, and please allow me to recommend Ohmicide for use with orchestral instruments. It's a weird little workflow, but you can get all kinds of killer harmonic stuff out of that effect. I like Saturn, too, but Ohmicide is number one for me.

It's also not bad at all for that despicable, diseased death metal guitar sound that we all know and love here.


----------



## Consona (Aug 20, 2018)

The sound is very nice and I know this is more for the hybrid style of music but I'll wait for the "proper" upcoming brass libraries, Cinematic and Hyperion Brass. I need more highly playable brass libraries rather than sound-designy ones. What really grabbed my attention though was the ppp sustain articulation, I love the quietest dynamic levels of the orchestral instruments.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 20, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> I have a hunch this will be a big part of the 1st Forzo Pack they release.



Now that would make me more interested.....

Unfortunately i doubt they will confirm that before the intro offer ends so its a risk.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 20, 2018)

Another question is, do they do Birthday discounts as it my birthday today


----------



## Cinebient (Aug 20, 2018)

Uhh, is it out now? Can´t see it anywhere here.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 20, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> Uhh, is it out now? Can´t see it anywhere here.


https://heavyocity.com/product/forzo/


----------



## procreative (Aug 20, 2018)

Hmm, it does sound good. But as I already own Soundiron's Brass trying to decide how much this adds. So far key differences are:

1. Harder sound at its most brutal.
2. Loop Designer.
3. Sound Design stuff.
4. Different section sizes and slightly different combos.
5. Scoring Stage vs Church

However Legato in Soundiron but not in this.

If I did not have that one, this would be a lot easier...

By the way this lists exactly whats in it, easier than scanning the videos: https://heavyocity.com/Downloads/FORZO_Content_List.pdf


----------



## BezO (Aug 20, 2018)

Vastman said:


> personally I feel they're in a totally different league... was an Output bundler for awhile but just grew tired and bored with the cheesy, poor quality and limited sounds by the company. Rarely dis companies... just ignore them after I realize I wasted my duckets... Output is such a company... However, since you asked, I feel Output's Analogue Brass is trash. This won't be. Heavy NEVER stops being exciting, majestic, emotional and by far produces the best sounding IMPACTIVE library's on the market. Their GUI's are also top notch.
> 
> This is an instant Monday buy. I absolutely LOVE everything they've created.


Really? I got one for free and 2 heavily discounted (Analaog Brass & Winds, Analog Strings and Substance). I remember liking the sounds, but I also haven't used them much, and not in a while.

I'll compare tonight.


----------



## procreative (Aug 20, 2018)

Although having gone back over the Soundiron title, its still pretty ballsy...


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## procreative (Aug 20, 2018)

By the way NOVO Strings owners get a tasty discount...


----------



## zadillo (Aug 20, 2018)

ToxicRecordings said:


> I am blown away by the tutorials! How long will the introduction price last?



September 3rd


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 20, 2018)

procreative said:


> By the way NOVO Strings owners get a tasty discount...


What discount ????


----------



## zadillo (Aug 20, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> What discount ????



If you own NOVO Strings you should have an email from them with a coupon code to use. It gives you $200 off instead of the $150 off everyone gets


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 20, 2018)

procreative said:


> By the way NOVO Strings owners get a tasty discount...


I got a automatic 50 dollars off when i put Forzo in the cart.. i do have NOVO as well so that might have been detected automatically?


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 20, 2018)

zadillo said:


> If you own NOVO Strings you should have an email from them with a coupon code to use. It gives you $200 off instead of the $150 off everyone gets


OK Thanks. Received the mail.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Aug 20, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> No legato?
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Seems like a pretty big omission, especially considering the price!


My first impression is that the long sustain patches play legato lines better than some libraries' actual legato patches. I'm usually a legato stickler, but I honestly don't think I'll miss it much with this library.


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm not really too concerned about lacking legato for this type of library as it's more geared for sound design. 
Truth told I would probably use other brass libraries which shine for legato like 12 horns from Cinebrass, etc...and use this for layering and from what I can tell some pretty awesome nasty low end. The traditional still sounds fantastic but the Hybrid Brass Designer & Loop Designer...wow.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks like the ultimate weapon for hybrid and trailer composers ! Really fantastic sounding, and it seems to offer a lot of possibilities.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 20, 2018)

Anyone get this to download and install?
All of the parts download on my PC but when it tries to install, it keeps looping back trying to re-download part15rar. It's stuck in a loop. I contacted Heavyocity and they said to reset Continuata, which I did but no help. Tried deleting everything and starting over but it gets stuck in the same loop.
Plan B was to try all of the above on my Mac but again it gets stuck in the same loop.
Very strange...


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Now that would make me more interested.....
> 
> Unfortunately i doubt they will confirm that before the intro offer ends so its a risk.


 
Probably not unfortunately... There's usually a few months before they release a pack. The cool thing is that (at least so far), you don't need the full library to buy the pack, whenever they release it you could just buy that if you didn't want the main library.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Anyone get this to download and install?
> All of the parts download on my PC but when it tries to install, it keeps looping back trying to re-download part15rar. It's stuck in a loop. I contacted Heavyocity and they said to reset Continuata, which I did but no help. Tried deleting everything and starting over but it gets stuck in the same loop.
> Plan B was to try all of the above on my Mac but again it gets stuck in the same loop.
> Very strange...


Maybe try uninstalling Contiuata and rebooting? If not there are probably some temp files you can delete.

Not on Windows so don't know where they'd be, but on mac maybe try this folder: _Username/Library/Connect_ and look for the number you were emailed. In my folder I see two files, an _.xml_ and an _xml.backup_...
(Probably a good idea to copy the folder to your desktop 1st before deleting anything, and probably a good idea to not have Kontakt open...)


----------



## wbacer (Aug 20, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Maybe try uninstalling Contiuata and rebooting? If not there are probably some temp files you can delete.
> 
> Not on Windows so don't know where they'd be, but on mac maybe try this folder: _Username/Library/Connect_ and look for the number you were emailed. In my folder I see two files, an _.xml_ and an _xml.backup_...
> (Probably a good idea to copy the folder to your desktop 1st before deleting anything, and obviously not have Kontakt open...)


I'll give that I try, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2018)

wbacer said:


> I'll give that I try, thanks for the heads up.


You bet! Hope it works...


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 20, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> +1, and please allow me to recommend Ohmicide for use with orchestral instruments. It's a weird little workflow, but you can get all kinds of killer harmonic stuff out of that effect. I like Saturn, too, but Ohmicide is number one for me.
> 
> It's also not bad at all for that despicable, diseased death metal guitar sound that we all know and love here.


Does Ohmicide ever go one sale?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Does Ohmicide ever go one sale?



HOLY...I got mine from Amazon Prime for 35 bucks US (free shipping) a few years ago. As good as Ohmicide is, I'm not sure I'd pay that much for a distortion effect, particularly one that requires high powered goggles in order to manipulate the gui knobs. 

Though it's* certainly *a better deal than Saturn...Mike, I would _definitely_ wait for a sale (not sure when they are).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2018)

It really is a great effect, though.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 20, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> You bet! Hope it works...


With Heavyocity's assistance it appears that there was an issue with .rar files 14, 15, and 16 so I deleted those, reset and re-ran the installer which fixed the problem on both my Mac and PC so it's all good. Sometimes there are days when I just want to roll everything back to a Ticonderoga #2 and just get on with it.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 20, 2018)

Argh...so the supposedly intriguing offer for NOVO users is actually the amount one saves off what will be the list price at some point, not the current price....meaning only a $50 saving and not what was implied in the email. Perhaps that should be made clearer? In any case, even at $349 it's still too pricey for my slender wallet right now. and besides I already have an abundance of brass libraries, even if they can't do some of things Forzo does. Carry on and enjoy!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey Frank,

Yeah, kinda awkward how they're doing this. 
On the front page of their website it sez 'sign in and register your NOVO serial to see your coupon code. The email to NOVO owners gives a coupon code but that only seems to get it down to $349 - like you noticed. 
It's a little scary to click on the order button if it's going to take my $349. I'll happily give them $199 for it as their email states - but $349 is too steep. 

How are people getting this $200 off. Anybody done this yet? Care to share?

.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> Yeah, kinda awkward how they're doing this.
> On the front page of their website it sez 'sign in and register your NOVO serial to see your coupon code. The email to NOVO owners gives a coupon code but that only seems to get it down to $349 - like you noticed.
> ...


My email says as a Novo owner you qualify for a 200 discount for a limited time. I dont see what's confusing about that as it shows 549 crossed out, bringing the price to 349.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey all! Sorry if this was confusing. The price for NOVO owners is $200 off the MSRP (NOVO owner price = $349, MSRP = $549). The current LTO price is $399, and with a registered NOVO serial in your account, you receive a coupon for the additional $50 off. That's the same coupon code that NOVO owners received via email as well. Hope that helps clarify, and sorry again if this was confusing-


----------



## playz123 (Aug 20, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> My email says as a Novo owner you qualify for a 200 discount for a limited time. I dont see what's confusing about that as it shows 549 crossed out, bringing the price to 349.


Well sorry, but some people did find it confusing as there was no mention of the MSRP price or anything crossed out in the email I received. Maybe you received a different message? What mine states is: "And because you're a *NOVO OWNER*, you're eligible to receive an exclusive *$200 discount off** FORZO* for a Limited Time. Simply use the following Coupon Code at checkout to get the deal. Offer ends September 3:" The offer that ends on September 3 is the $399 price not the MSRP. That's why the confusion. Anyway, I did figure it out eventually.

Regardless, Heavyocity has now kindly clarified (see above) and that's good enough for me. And since I already have most of their products and they are excellent, I would have no hesitation in recommending that people consider Forzo as well. Cheers!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 20, 2018)

I will wait to hear more user feedback, more demos, and maybe reviews before purchasing this, I already have NOVO Strings, so this might be a nice addition. 

Also Cinematic Studio Brass might be released soon, which I plan to purchase, although I don't think it will offer the unique sound design features that Frozo Modern Brass offers, which still makes Frozo a useful library to have. I also like the brassy-bite that I hear from Frozo's Traditional Brass patches, very well suited for action, fast tempo tracks.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Aug 20, 2018)

Jason Graves said:


> I'll have to politely disagree with you on that point. Being a long time user and lover of Heavyocity, I appreciate their innovative and unique approach to musical sound design almost as much as I love the high quality SOUND their products always have. I can tell you the "Heavyocity sound" is not achieved by simply throwing a few plugins on a sample.
> 
> Crack open one of their instruments and look at the tweakability - there's more processing power, fx manipulation, sequencing options and macro possibilities than anything else on the market. And that's just the software side. API mixing desks, Bricasti reverbs...outboard gear that rivals any commercial studio is heard on all their releases. Not to mention the always-amazing-quality of the sources they use. Pro studios. Pro musicians. Pro instruments. I cannot stress the importance of these three factors.
> 
> And you can hear the difference. Their instruments are first call on my list of sounds - hands down the best in the business at what they do. So I'm obviously a fan...but for good reason!



I don't have any doubt about your sincerity here, but it's obviously a biased opinion.


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 20, 2018)

anyone bought it?

please tell us your opinion


----------



## Alex Niedt (Aug 21, 2018)

dhlkid said:


> anyone bought it?
> 
> please tell us your opinion


The GUI is beautiful, the sound is clear and warm and can get both quiet and loud, and they've improved upon the concept of NOVO. There are lots of articulations, and I love being able to swap them out with the keyswitch slot dropdowns. Having separate ppp sustain patches is really nice. The swells, clusters, braams, and all other extended articulations and FX are fantastic, and of course the designer is really fun to use. Playability-wise, the responsiveness is great, and melodic lines sound good even without dedicated legato patches. If you need a fun, easy-to-use, big-sounding modern brass library, FORZO is a good choice. With that said, I find Heavyocity's pricing quite high, but this $349 intro price as an owner of NOVO feels fairly reasonable.


----------



## tabulius (Aug 21, 2018)

This library is a no-brainer for the work I do.


----------



## arcy (Aug 21, 2018)

NOVO, SFORZO are unusual libraries. Heavyocity is not for purists. They make giant sounds, deep impact and rhythmic texture.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 21, 2018)

For anyone that would like to check it out - Daniel James is doing a FORZO walkthrough on Twitch right now:


----------



## Quasar (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't have NOVO, but do have the less expensive Intimate Textures Pack 01. I wonder if FORZO will have similar, lower cost spinoffs?

I don't have a lot of Heavyocity products, but what I do have (Damage, Vocalise, Ensemble Drums, NP01) is all 1st-rate, and I hold the company's library craftsmanship in high regard, so I tend to trust that whatever they release will be very good, if expensive.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Heavyocity Media said:


> For anyone that would like to check it out - Daniel James is doing a FORZO walkthrough on Twitch right now:



SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD !!!!!


----------



## Vastman (Aug 21, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD !!!!!


Yep... He's and he's just getting into the Brass Designer.... was up all night muckin' with this thing... it is the best orchestral in my big fat bag, by far!!! A Drama queen with super balls... dripping with emotion...

Glad DJ's doing this.... oh wow... Blade Runnerish sounds spewing from my gen's...truly orgasmic!!!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 21, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> I find Heavyocity's pricing quite high, but this $349 intro price as an owner of NOVO feels fairly reasonable



Yes, if they didn't offer this discount, I would have passed on Frozo.

I just purchased it, haven't installed it yet, but from watching the various videos of Frozo, I think it is very similar in concept to NOVO Strings, this time Brass, so... a bit more of a sound-design library, or special Brass FX, I think the Traditional Brass patches of Frozo are pretty good sounding, with a lot of presence, and have that large epic sound, I guess when paired with a good reverb, they should sound even better. I rarely use NOVO, but I feel Frozo will get more usage.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 21, 2018)

I've purchased many libraries more costly than this and, to me it is by far the best value to date...I would not give it up for all the other brass I've spent gobs on over the years. Dripping with emotion and balls yet exquisite and lovely...as you can see by DJ's 2 hour livestream, it's extremely deep and flexible. And the basic library upon which everything is based is of stellar quality... Something I feel is very important... the GUI is clear and uncluttered... not uncomplicated, but very clean...

As a songwriter dealing with significant issues like climate change, I began my foray into orchestrals looking for emotional laden sounds... that vomited power... Iceni was my first purchase... and after many dozens of libraries later, FORZO goes beyond my wildest dreams... it is godsmackin' dripping with emotion, power, and tension which spans the emotional gamut of tearjerking and rage inducing sounds...it is particularly wonderful as a rhythmic instrument... To me, it's Heavyocity's finest hour... and given Heavy's so many amazing creations, that's quite a milestone...

I feel their engine really captures the power of brass better than anything I've seen... after spending all night mucking with FORZO, I doubt I'll be opening any of the many others I've acquired very often again... I'm not an orchestrator so maybe that's not a perspective that many here can relate to... but as a songwriter, it's a dream come true.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 21, 2018)

Vastman said:


> I've purchased many libraries more costly than this and, to me it is by far the best value to date...I would not give it up for all the other brass I've spent gobs on over the years. Dripping with emotion and balls yet exquisite and lovely...as you can see by DJ's 2 hour livestream, it's extremely deep and flexible. And the bass library is of stellar quality... Something I feel is very important... the GUI is clear and uncluttered... not uncomplicated, but very clean...
> 
> As a songwriter dealing with significant issues like climate change, I began my foray into orchestrals looking for emotional laden sounds... that vomited power... Iceni was my first purchase... and after many dozens of libraries later, FORZO goes beyond my wildest dreams... it is godsmackin' dripping with emotion, power, and tension which spans the emotional gamut of tearjerking and rage inducing sounds...it is particularly wonderful as a rhythmic instrument... To me, it's Heavyocity's finest hour... and given Heavy's so many amazing creations, that's quite a milestone...
> 
> I feel their engine really captures the power of brass better than anything I've seen... after spending all night mucking with FORZO, I doubt I'll be opening any of the many others I've acquired very often again... I'm not an orchestrator so maybe that's not a perspective that many here can relate to... but as a songwriter, it's a dream come true.



I'm taking all of your post respectfully, seriously, and in context with the long timeframe on which it is based.
Please understand this seemingly 'repetitious', and very specific question ….. My FORZO cost will be the Intro amount _ $399.
I have a one-time EDU purchase approval for CineBrass COMPLETE Bundle _ $415. (normally $829.)

I am factoring in your orchestrator /songwriter comment. Can you affirm that you would choose FORZO over CineBrass COMPLETE … at these price points ??

I welcome anything you (or others) might add ………..

( _If I purchase, I trust I'll receive FORZO … not Frozo _  )


----------



## Vastman (Aug 21, 2018)

DJ's FORZO Livestream now up on YouTube...
Part 1: 
Part 2:  Gets into Brass Designer


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 21, 2018)

Vastman said:


> DJ's FORZO Livestream now up on YouTube...
> Part 1:
> Part 2: Gets into Brass Designer



THX ! Will clearly know much more in ~ 3 hours and will put in the time and attention.
One concernis; appreciating FORZO much more, yet not necessarily being able to sort where CineBrass COMPLETE excels and/or falls short.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 21, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> I'm taking all of your post respectfully, seriously, and in context with the long timeframe on which it is based.
> Please understand this seemingly 'repetitious', and very specific question ….. My FORZO cost will be the Intro amount _ $399.
> I have a one-time EDU purchase approval for CineBrass COMPLETE Bundle _ $415. (normally $829.)
> 
> ...



Depends on what you do and need... if you're composing orchestrals, that might not make sense...But as you seem to have a lot of Spitfire and bits of others as I recollect from reading your stuff, I think it's a no brainer. No link to your music so I can't really relate to your personal goals and needs...I own most Spitfire and even if I only owned the Albions and SO, that would be enough for me... but also have all the ARKS and more from OT...

For songwriting, and drama... FORZO is by far king of the hill... 

You should be able to answer that yourself by firing up your monitors or a great set of headphones and listening to the nearly 3 hours DJ posted on FORZO... the FX are a F'n blowmind in themselves...


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm downloading this now. It was the NOVO discount that sealed the deal otherwise I might have waited for a half price sale some day. It really looks and sounds great although could anybody tell if the tubas were a bit out of tune in the DJ walkthrough? I thought maybe they were slightly off compared to other samples but it was hard to really tell. Anyone else think that? I'm gonna go back and watch/listen to that part again and soon I will see for myself after it finishes downloading. Very excited about this library either way as it looks like an improvement/step up with even more enhancement in the engine from NOVO.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Depends on what you do and need... if you're composing orchestrals, that might not make sense...But as you seem to have a lot of Spitfire and bits of others as I recollect from reading your stuff, I think it's a no brainer. No link to your music so I can't really relate to your personal goals and needs...I own most Spitfire and even if I only owned the Albions and SO, that would be enough for me... but also have all the ARKS and more from OT...
> 
> For songwriting, and drama... FORZO is by far king of the hill...
> 
> You should be able to answer that yourself by firing up your monitors or a great set of headphones and listening to the nearly 3 hours DJ posted on FORZO... the FX are a F'n blowmind in themselves...


The problem is that it kills my others librairies....but.....so it is....always better and better....


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 22, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> .. Very excited about this library either way as it looks like an improvement/step up with even more enhancement in the engine from NOVO.


Hope Heavyocity import those engine improvements from FORZO engine back to NOVO.


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 22, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> I'm downloading this now. It was the NOVO discount that sealed the deal otherwise I might have waited for a half price sale some day. It really looks and sounds great although could anybody tell if the tubas were a bit out of tune in the DJ walkthrough? I thought maybe they were slightly off compared to other samples but it was hard to really tell. Anyone else think that? I'm gonna go back and watch/listen to that part again and soon I will see for myself after it finishes downloading. Very excited about this library either way as it looks like an improvement/step up with even more enhancement in the engine from NOVO.


One important factor is do you want just ensemble brass or solo brass instruments as well.. as far as i see there are no solo brass in this library.. and as mentioned no legato brass. So if this is your first brass library these two factors should persuade you more towards Cinebrass.. I have OT Berlin BRASS and VSL Dmension Brass I so FORZO comes as a great complementary.


----------



## fiestared (Aug 22, 2018)

Heavyocity Media said:


> For anyone that would like to check it out - Daniel James is doing a FORZO walkthrough on Twitch right now:


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 22, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Congrats Heavyocity, this lib is the best ever I've used. Everything is "fantastic", a jaw dropping... but who are the guys behind the kontakt scripting ? They deserve a huge BRAVISSIMO They're Genius ! Please Heavyocity, tell these guys, they're great great great.


+1


----------



## procreative (Aug 22, 2018)

A question to anyone that has bought, downloaded and played with Forzo:

The one articulation that peaked my interest is the Crescendo Bends. Now I notice in the articulation list https://heavyocity.com/Downloads/FORZO_Content_List.pdf that it only appears in the Contra Trombones and Tubas.

However its also listed in the Ensembles. Can anyone clarify if this is only in certain ranges of the keyboard for the Ensembles? I would assume it only appears in the Contra Trombones and Tubas but maybe not as they claim that the Ensembles were recorded together?

I have Symphony Series Brass and they have a Bend articulation but only in Horns.


----------



## Eric G (Aug 22, 2018)

procreative said:


> A question to anyone that has bought, downloaded and played with Forzo:
> 
> The one articulation that peaked my interest is the Crescendo Bends. Now I notice in the articulation list https://heavyocity.com/Downloads/FORZO_Content_List.pdf that it only appears in the Contra Trombones and Tubas.
> 
> ...



I can confirm that they are in the Ensemble recorded together Cresc Bend C7 in the VI Full Ensemble Patch (C1-G5 on the Keyboard)

And it is spectacular.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 22, 2018)

Here is my first try with Forzo:



The rest of the libraries are Orchestral Essentials, NOVO, Damage, Cerberus and lots more for trailer effects.


----------



## procreative (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric G said:


> I can confirm that they are in the Ensemble recorded together Cresc Bend C7 in the VI Full Ensemble Patch (C1-G5 on the Keyboard)
> 
> And it is spectacular.



So do you think there are more than just Contra Trombones and Tubas in the ensemble patches?

If so its strange they only recorded them separately in just Contra Trombones and Tubas...


----------



## Eric G (Aug 22, 2018)

procreative said:


> So do you think there are more than just Contra Trombones and Tubas in the ensemble patches?
> 
> If so its strange they only recorded them separately in just Contra Trombones and Tubas...


Send a PM to Heavyocity for further clarification, they are watching this thread.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey Everyone, the Crescendo Bends articulation was performed by the Bass|Contra Trombones, the Tubas, and the Full Ensemble (Bass Bones, Tenor Bones, and Tubas performing together in unison). We loved the timbre of the bends from the lower instruments. It simply blew us away!

The Full Ensemble patch was a recording pass of the whole brass orchestra at once (it was awesome), and we spent a lot of time figuring out the right spot to introduce each section as we went up the register. We wanted to make it sound seamless, but keep it playable. 

-Ari @ Heavyocity


----------



## Vastman (Aug 22, 2018)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Here is my first try with Forzo:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the libraries are Orchestral Essentials, NOVO, Damage, Cerberus and lots more for trailer effects.



Great job... truly awesome, Robert! Quite "Toxic"!


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 22, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Great job... truly awesome, Robert! Quite "Toxic"!


Hey thanks Vastman! 

Man, i am just in love with this library. And not only does it sound monstrous, it is also very well coded!
The engine is a charm to work with and just so smooth. I think i will try it in a horror trailer track next.

Thanks for having a listen my man.. glad to read you are enjoying this Forzo beast as well!


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 22, 2018)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Hey Everyone, the Crescendo Bends articulation was performed by the Bass|Contra Trombones, the Tubas, and the Full Ensemble (Bass Bones, Tenor Bones, and Tubas performing together in unison). We loved the timbre of the bends from the lower instruments. It simply blew us away!
> 
> The Full Ensemble patch was a recording pass of the whole brass orchestra at once (it was awesome), and we spent a lot of time figuring out the right spot to introduce each section as we went up the register. We wanted to make it sound seamless, but keep it playable.
> 
> -Ari @ Heavyocity


Hey Ari, thanks for posting this. Good to visualize what happened in the studio.. Like other users, i am too charmed by the engine itself! Do you want to have a second go at NOVO engine? I think it’s worth it! would be awesome if you give us a hint.


----------



## Sopranos (Aug 22, 2018)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Here is my first try with Forzo:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the libraries are Orchestral Essentials, NOVO, Damage, Cerberus and lots more for trailer effects.



This is a very impressive track!

May I ask how many instances? Did you separate articulation tracks or use keyswitches? How is the CPU/RAM footprint or usage? 

Cheers!


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 23, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> This is a very impressive track!
> 
> May I ask how many instances? Did you separate articulation tracks or use keyswitches? How is the CPU/RAM footprint or usage?
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks Sopranos! 

Forzo seems quite light on the CPU. (32GB RAM).
I have used (from memory) 4-5 instances of Forzo in a very crowded template (DFHS3, loki bass, realeight, ARK1 choirs, sylenth1, avenger, NOVO, NI's cinematic piano, and lots of plugins.
Pushing the PC, but i could easily delete half of those instruments and reduce the strain for 40-50% or so.

I used the traditional brass section for the beginning part with the piano. just a few notes with low dynamics.
And this is where this library shines as well, the lower dynamics sound very convincing.

Then when it all goes louder, i used 3 instances of the brass designer.
I could have used keyswitches but i prefer, when possible, to load seperate instances instead. 

It really is a BEAST of a library. The engine just works very smooth due to some really handy scripting.
And you have so many options with this engine. I can just sit down with Forzo and tweak for hours.

And the sound is simply gorgeous.. from low dynamics to that brutal low end.

hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Ric4001 (Aug 23, 2018)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Here is my first try with Forzo:
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the libraries are Orchestral Essentials, NOVO, Damage, Cerberus and lots more for trailer effects.



This was fantastic. Really enjoyed it. What did you use for the string melody during the piano part?


----------



## TeamLeader (Aug 23, 2018)

Hoes well does this sit both tone and room wise with the SPitfire Air Lyndhurst things?


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 23, 2018)

Ric4001 said:


> This was fantastic. Really enjoyed it. What did you use for the string melody during the piano part?



Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato by cinesamples.


----------



## star.keys (Aug 23, 2018)

Any quick pointers on how does this compare with Cinesamples and EW brass?


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 23, 2018)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Hey Everyone, the Crescendo Bends articulation was performed by the Bass|Contra Trombones, the Tubas, and the Full Ensemble (Bass Bones, Tenor Bones, and Tubas performing together in unison). We loved the timbre of the bends from the lower instruments. It simply blew us away!
> 
> The Full Ensemble patch was a recording pass of the whole brass orchestra at once (it was awesome), and we spent a lot of time figuring out the right spot to introduce each section as we went up the register. We wanted to make it sound seamless, but keep it playable.
> 
> -Ari @ Heavyocity



Do you intend to ever add true legato (maybe in a pack) in the future? Love the sound of the library but in all the demos i have heard i can't not hear the lack of proper legato in the melody lines. To me it kind of detracts from the otherwise fantastic sound of the library and hurts the realism somewhat.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 23, 2018)

So I had a chance to work with Forzo. There is nothing quite like it considering how punchy it is and all the sound design possibilities and programming already that is already there. A great many of the articulations you can't get anywhere else.

This is my first attempt at using it...Used a lot of Novo, Gravity and Damage too. Also used a bit of Century Strings for legato when needed and Adventure strings to beef up the Novo Spiccs.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ku14mpjk8dpznll/Rocket Ship.wav?dl=0


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> So I had a chance to work with Forzo. There is nothing quite like it considering how punchy it is and all the sound design possibilities and programming already that is already there. A great many of the articulations you can't get anywhere else.
> 
> This is my first attempt at using it...Used a lot of Novo, Gravity and Damage too. Also used a bit of Century Strings for legato when needed and Adventure strings to beef up the Novo Spiccs.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ku14mpjk8dpznll/Rocket Ship.wav?dl=0



Sounds Great !

Thanks for sharing.

imho. Frozo shines in these types of epic/hybrid tracks, and can surely stand on it's own, without having to be layered with other brass libraries, this is not the case for NOVO, which needs to be layered with other string libraries to do the job.

I wish Heavyocity will improve NOVO by releasing NOVO 2, that offers more articulations, great legatos, better shorts, and more useful articulations.


----------



## jneebz (Aug 23, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> So I had a chance to work with Forzo. There is nothing quite like it considering how punchy it is and all the sound design possibilities and programming already that is already there. A great many of the articulations you can't get anywhere else.
> 
> This is my first attempt at using it...Used a lot of Novo, Gravity and Damage too. Also used a bit of Century Strings for legato when needed and Adventure strings to beef up the Novo Spiccs.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ku14mpjk8dpznll/Rocket Ship.wav?dl=0


Thanks for sharing! That's some juicy harmony at 0:49 



muziksculp said:


> and can surely stand on it's own,


Except for lack of legato...that makes it a 3-leg table for me


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Except for lack of legato...that makes it a 3-leg table for me



Yes, but it's still possible to create lyrical melodies using the sustains, and some well sculpted CC curves, maybe not a perfect solution, but good results are obtainable with brass sustains, which on the other hand, are not easily done with String Sustains.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 23, 2018)

This is a more all in one solution than NOVO but I still would miss legato if I did not have it in other libraries. If one already has a good general brass library this is a great 2nd option to add to your palette. If your lone focus is trailers this is a good first option. I think when Heavyocity puts out libraries they are more to add to what you already have. Novo is clearly not the library you want to use when writing traditional string stuff, Heavyocity's strength is innovation.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> This is a more all in one solution than NOVO but I still would miss legato if I did not have it in other libraries. If one already has a good general brass library this is a great 2nd option to add to your palette. If your lone focus is trailers this is a good first option.



With an ample supply of good sounding brass libraries that offer legato, we are kind of spoiled with so many options that we can use . But, matching libraries from various developers is not a very easy, and straight forward procedure. 

Did Heavyocity specify why they didn't offer Legatos in Forzo ?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 23, 2018)

I am not privy to that info but legato certainly has not been a focus for them.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 23, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Except for lack of legato...that makes it a 3-leg table for me



*cough* I’ll just leave this here *cough*






And it’s an Aalto too!!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 23, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> So I had a chance to work with Forzo. There is nothing quite like it considering how punchy it is and all the sound design possibilities and programming already that is already there. A great many of the articulations you can't get anywhere else.
> 
> This is my first attempt at using it...Used a lot of Novo, Gravity and Damage too. Also used a bit of Century Strings for legato when needed and Adventure strings to beef up the Novo Spiccs.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ku14mpjk8dpznll/Rocket Ship.wav?dl=0


I've just been taken from 1980's James Bond, to modern day blockbuster to The Omen all in just over 2 mins. Marvellous.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 24, 2018)

We decided not to do legato in this one because we wanted to expand on what some of the other brass libraries are doing (and doing well). But anything is possible in the future! We've always loved the power and force (hence "FORZO") of big cinematic brass here, and decided to focus on different techniques and performances in addition to the core articulations to make a truly unique collection of samples.



C-Wave said:


> Hey Ari, thanks for posting this. Good to visualize what happened in the studio.. Like other users, i am too charmed by the engine itself! Do you want to have a second go at NOVO engine? I think it’s worth it! would be awesome if you give us a hint.



We've developed a couple of other small-ensemble orchestral strings instruments using the NOVO engine (Rhythmic Textures & Intimate Textures) that are worth checking out! We hadn't done anything in smaller chamber-style groups before, and loved the really intimate sound of three and four-person sections in our favorite NYC studio. But as far as what the future holds for the NOVO line, anything is possible!

Thanks!
-Ari @ Heavyocity


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 24, 2018)

Heavyocity Media said:


> We decided not to do legato in this one because we wanted to expand on what some of the other brass libraries are doing (and doing well). But anything is possible in the future! We've always loved the power and force (hence "FORZO") of big cinematic brass here, and decided to focus on different techniques and performances in addition to the core articulations to make a truly unique collection of samples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hy. Any chance for a Gravity 2 release ? It is still my go to hybrid vst and i love it so much. Thanks for making so great vsts.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 24, 2018)

Heavyocity Media said:


> We decided not to do legato in this one because we wanted to expand on what some of the other brass libraries are doing (and doing well). But anything is possible in the future! We've always loved the power and force (hence "FORZO") of big cinematic brass here, and decided to focus on different techniques and performances in addition to the core articulations to make a truly unique collection of samples.



The unique articulations (things like the Waves and the Atonal Drones), along with the sound design elements of course, were exactly the things that pushed me into buying Forzo, even though I have several other excellent brass libraries already. So that was a good decision as far as I am concerned. 

I really hope you will consider updating NOVO with some of the improved FORZO scripting, even if it just uses the same sample set.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 24, 2018)

Does anybody have any comments on how well it blends with other brass libraries? Berlin Brass or SF Orchestral Brass for example? Is there a lot of voodoo required to achieve a good result?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 25, 2018)

I don’t know yet how well it blends, but this afternoon I started testing Forzo in my template, pitting the trombones in a head-to-head matchup against those of Spitfire Brass, CineBrass and Metropolis Ark to see if the Traditional patches really deserve to be added to the template. And to my ears it compared really, really well, better than I had hoped. It is warm but still detailed, and has a wide dynamic range; in fact for most purposes I think I might opt to use Forzo’s trombones (at least) over both Spitfire and CineBrass, something which I really did not anticipate. Metropolis Ark 1’s bass trombones probably still beat it by a slim margin for really aggressive stuff, but of course that’s about the only thing that MA1 does. So I foresee a LOT of work for Forzo in my template going forward, even just the traditional sections (not even to mention the sound design aspects yet). I’m feeling very positive about my purchase of Forzo thus far.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 25, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> ***** And to my ears it compared really, really well, better than I had hoped. It is warm but still detailed, and has a wide dynamic range; in fact for most purposes I think I might opt to use Forzo’s trombones (at least) over both Spitfire and CineBrass, something which I really did not anticipate. *** So I foresee a LOT of work for Forzo in my template going forward, even just the traditional sections (not even to mention the sound design aspects yet). I’m feeling very positive about my purchase of Forzo thus far.



This is quite timely and stimulating as CineBrass Complete Bundle has been next priority. A key comment is " even just traditional sections " ..... 

Sound design aspects would then be quite a bonus.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 25, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> This is quite timely and stimulating as CineBrass Complete Bundle has been next priority. A key comment is " even just traditional sections " .....
> 
> Sound design aspects would then be quite a bonus.



Very true. Although I hate to bring it up again, one thing that still must be kept in mind with Forzo is the lack of legato patches. Since I already have several other options for brass legatos, this doesn’t bother me much, but it is worth considering if one doesn’t already feel as well covered when it comes to such legatos.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 25, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> Very true. Although I hate to bring it up again, one thing that still must be kept in mind with Forzo is the lack of legato patches. Since I already have several other options for brass legatos, this doesn’t bother me much, but it is worth considering if one doesn’t already feel as well covered when it comes to such legatos.



Sooooo tough for me, with no professional experience to fall back on.
Yes, I can continually go back thru NI_Symphony Series Essentials, The Orchestra, BO-I 1&2, assorted others, to see if FORZO can augment their basic capabilities, but my sense is that I should decide on a 'main' Brass lib first.
My best cost scenario is CineBrass Complete Bundle (with EDU pricing) …. IF it remains a viable competitor to SFA and OT. 
I am not wanting to nitpik details, but to make sure I have a strong tool for Brass going forward.


----------



## jneebz (Aug 25, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Sooooo tough for me, with no professional experience to fall back on.
> Yes, I can continually go back thru NI_Symphony Series Essentials, The Orchestra, BO-I 1&2, assorted others, to see if FORZO can augment their basic capabilities, but my sense is that I should decide on a 'main' Brass lib first.
> My best cost scenario is CineBrass Complete Bundle (with EDU pricing) …. IF it remains a viable competitor to SFA and OT.
> I am not wanting to nitpik details, but to make sure I have a strong tool for Brass going forward.


That sounds wise. And FWIW I own CineBrass Core and it’s really good (except the 6-horn patch...shame). Especially with the 1.7 update...


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 25, 2018)

jneebz said:


> That sounds wise. And FWIW I own CineBrass Core and it’s really good (except the 6-horn patch...shame). Especially with the 1.7 update...



THX for edit! Frankly, I continue to spat on SF marketing approach with latest Extension Packs.
Sure, it impacts each User differently, but forcing me to very quick decision on SF Symphony Brass ( in order to purchase the related Extension Pack ) caught me by surprise. I already have (3) Albions, Orch Swarm, EDN01, BDT; so following thru with Symphony Brass was a done deal.
Now, my most cost-effective choice is CineBrass, and will likely happen very shortly. Then Strings go to LASS and WW dealt with later.

OK … this is about FROZO and I'm honestly impressed. Could well be added soon, with such positive support, so far …..


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 25, 2018)

Just downloaded this tonight. In the midst of gathering my thoughts for an FSM product review. I really like this library because of the spin it takes on the brass choir. The Evolved selection is, so far and just an initial impression of going through the sounds, the area where this library shines. As someone who has more brass libraries than brain cells, and also being a former brass player, I really dig it.

Disclaimer- I received an NFR copy to review for FSM Online.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 25, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I am not privy to that info but legato certainly has not been a focus for them.


Honestly I don't use legato a ton even with libraries that have it. Yeah for those lyrical soaring lines it's nice but I've found I can achieve similar expression with sus patches from almost any developer library I own so I'm not too phased by the lack of in Forzo. Plenty of other stuff that is stunning from this offering from Heavyocity.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 25, 2018)

Ha ! Just when I climb into the CineBrass Complete Bundle pot, you have me struggling out and back into FORZO pot.
Your enthusiasm, being a Brass player, takes its toll, since I have a 'tiny' few Brass legato choices in Session Horns Pro and The Orchestra. Maybe enough to stay afloat …..


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 25, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Ha ! Just when I climb into the CineBrass Complete Bundle pot, you have me struggling out and back into FORZO pot.
> Your enthusiasm, being a Brass player, takes its toll, since I have a 'tiny' few Brass legato choices in Session Horns Pro and The Orchestra. Maybe enough to stay afloat …..



If it helps, I have gone through the rest of Forzo’s traditional sections tonight and compared them to my other libraries. Here are my feelings about them so far:

Trumpets - Probably my least favorite section in Forzo (which is not to say it is bad). Doesn’t seem as detailed as any of my other libraries, and is not all that forceful at the top dynamics. Very warm, though, so there will likely be times when I’ll find it fits my needs, as my other trumpet sections all sound a bit brash next to it, and I often write cues that could benefit from a trumpet section that is a little rounder.
Horns - Pretty good, more or less on a par with my other libraries. Maybe not quite as detailed, but again, very warm for when that’s what I might be looking for. The extra, unique articulations are probably the main thing that will tempt me to use this (it has the widest variety, especially when you include the stopped horns located in a separate patch).
Tenor trombones - Awesome, IMO the best section in Forzo, as I said earlier, and more compelling than the trombones in most of my other libraries. I’ve always felt that tenor trombones were a weak spot in my arsenal, but no longer.
Contra trombones - Very good, big and warm. Hard to compare against Spitfire since the latter only has a solo bass or contrabass trombone. Metropolis Ark is a bit more aggressive, so this will probably be called upon when I’m looking for a deep, noble sound rather than something over the top.
Tubas - Also very good ... not necessarily better than other libraries, but with their own sound that will likely be just what I am looking for in certain circumstances.
In summary, I think the low brass is what stands out the most in Forzo. But the whole library has a consistent sound, which emphasizes that warm, round, full-bodied brass choir sound, but not as smeared and ‘“chorusey” as NI Symphony Series Brass (the quality that made me eventually give up on the latter, even though it had that same kind of warmth). I kind of want to go back and make another mockup of Rodney Money’s “Beautiful Brass” using Forzo (but alas, don’t really have time at the moment).


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 25, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> If it helps, I have gone through the rest of Forzo’s traditional sections tonight and compared them to my other libraries. Here are my feelings about them so far: *****
> In summary, I think the low brass is what stands out the most in Forzo. But the whole library has a consistent sound, which emphasizes that warm, round, full-bodied brass choir sound, but not as smeared and ‘“chorusey” as NI Symphony Series Brass (the quality that made me eventually give up on the latter, even though it had that same kind of warmth). I kind of want to go back and make another mockup of Rodney Money’s “Beautiful Brass” using Forzo (but alas, don’t really have time at the moment).



So cool for you to offer this level of trusted detail. It is truly instructive, tho viewed from my student posture. My pianist background allows helps being conversant with your descriptions, while still distant from yours as a brass player. 
I do not worry at this point about a bad choice, and this discourse really brings expectations and realty much closer.

Many thanks.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Sep 13, 2018)

Just wanted to share some fun behind-the-scenes footage of the setup, the sessions, and the team's first impressions:
It was a blast working on this one. 
Enjoy!
-Ari @ Heavyocity


----------

